# Aquatuning: Die Entstehungsgeschichte



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. November 2015)

*Entstehungsgeschichte*​
Die Entstehung von Aquatuning gleicht einigen klassischen Entstehungsgeschichten großer Firmen wie Microsoft oder Apple. Man könnte diese Geschichte ungefähr so beginnen: Vor langer Zeit in einem kleinen Ort, startete in einer kleinen heimischen Garage ein Unternehmen mit dem Namen Aquatuning....
Seit 10 Jahren ist Aquatuning stetig gewachsen und wächst immer noch. Mittlerweile ist Aquatuning in 22 Ländern vertreten und weitere Länder werden aktuell in Angriff genommen. Aus dem Einzelunternehmen in einer kleinen Garage wurde so ein weltweit bekannter Shop der mittlerweile in Europa sogar marktführend im Bereich Wasserkühlung ist.
Das Ganze erfolgte in reiner Eigenleistung und ohne weitere Investoren, denn die Firma Aquatuning ist immer noch Eigentum des Gründers Nathanael Draht. Das alles konnte nur durch langfristige Planung, gutem Wirtschaften und einem sehr motiviertem Team erreicht werden

Trotz schrumpfenden PC Marktes bauen wir uns weiter aus. Auch deshalb werden wir nächstes Jahr ein neues Gebäude beziehen da wir deutlich mehr Platz benötigen  Das zweite Video hier zeigt euch wie das neue Gebäude aussehen wird. 

*
Entstehungsgeschichte*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1g7Vb0kt0co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Neues Gebäude*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uafax9moXDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sh4sta (16. November 2015)

Schon gesehen. Sehr geil. Weiter so mit den Story Videos^^ 


greetz


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Entstehung von Aquatuning gleicht einigen klassischen Entstehungsgeschichten großer Firmen wie Microsoft oder Apple.



Das nenne ich mal eine Aussage. 
Jetzt wissen wir, wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Aussage.
> Jetzt wissen wir, wohin die Reise geht.



Stand das jemals in Frage?


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

Sehr Informativ. Ich finde es auch klasse, dass ihr die User Informiert wo eure Reise hingehen soll und wie die Bauplanung aussieht.

Ich bin mit aquatuning auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn man was bestellt, bekommt man es oft am nächsten Tag, sofern man nicht zuspät bestellt oder ein Sonn- / Feiertag dazwischen hängt. Aber das sei euch gegönnt. Immerhin macht ihr bisher gute Arbeit.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

Cooles Video, ich find Papa gut


----------



## Korberich (5. April 2016)

Sehr schönes Video. Nathanael und sein Vater kommen sehr sympathisch rüber!


----------

